# big algae problem, help!



## ryin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello, my girlfriend and I have had our fish tank about a year now, it is a 30 gallon freshwater currently holding 3 Angels, 2 Clown Loach’s and 3 small Plecos. The light is on for about 12-13 hrs a day then switches to blue leds at night. Everything has been fine for the most part until about 1-2 months ago. Our tetra whisper 30 filter was constantly building up a lot of brown algae on the filter and the water would start to stink and turn yellowish. In the meantime we have a Aquaclear 110 filter that we have been using instead. Last night we did a water change and filter change and there was huge clumps brown slimy algae (not sure if it is actually brown algae) all over the entire inside of the filter, tubes starting to grow on the heater. I moved our volcano ornament and there was a lot of this “brown algae” built up under the volcano. As I was doing a water change and vacuuming the gravel, I would move the gravel around and it made like dust clouds in the water. The whole process was very dirty. I will get back with chemical levels later, but I plan on doing small water changes over the next few days. I have taken all the ornaments and plants out for cleaning, the only thing left is the gravel and an air stone providing oxygen. My question is, is this really brown algae? How do I prevent it from coming back and getting rid of it now? Is the 110 gallon filter doing more harm than good to the 30 gallon tank? Here is a pic of the bottom of the aquaclear 110 filter also.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats not algae, its detrius that the filter picks up. (ie) fish poo and such. Needs to be rinsed out in old tank water during water changes.


----------



## ryin (Feb 21, 2011)

we took the filter off and cleaned the entire thing and put in a new filter media. is there a reason why this would be accumulating so fast and heavy?


----------



## ryin (Feb 21, 2011)

we took the filter off and cleaned the entire thing and put in a new filter media. is there a reason why this would be accumulating so fast and heavy? also PH=6~6.4, ammonia=0~.25ppm, nitrites=0ppm, and nitrates=0ppm.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The main reason is you have some fish that cause heavy bioloads, the plecos and the clown loaches. They are big poop machines. Plus the fact that they will get to big for your tank to begin with.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, that is a heck of a filter for that sized tank. Nearly 4 times the rated capacity. I guess your fish don't mind being pushed around a lot?

I've ran one of my AC70s for over 7 months without changing any of the media. You change out the media you take away the beneficial bacteria that has been growing in it and risk throwing your tank into a mini-cycle. I would just rinse out the sponge in tank water during a water change or fresh treated water - never use tap water unless it is treated. The other stuff just rinse off and replace. If you use carbon however, throw that out and put in a new one.

Surprised at how nasty that filter looks with a tank of that size. How long have you been using it? What are your feeding habits?


----------



## ryin (Feb 21, 2011)

we have been using it for about 2-3 months. the only reason I cahnge out the big foam cube is because after a month it is completely discolored to a reddish brown and "Full" of this detritus crap. we definetly havent been on top of the weekly water changes, more like every 2 weeks. feeding habits are probably a bit on the excess, just putting a clump of flakes at one time. we are gunna have to be more on top of it and see if things get better


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just rinse out the ponge next time. Keep squeezing it until the color of the fluid coming out is clear.


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm also curious if you have live plants. It might explain the zero nitrates (which is a good thing assuming the test is correct).

Also, what is your typical maintenance? You mentioned water changes every couple of weeks. Do you vac the gravel or clean the filters normally?


----------



## ryin (Feb 21, 2011)

There arent any live plants. maintenance usually consists of water changes every 2 weeks or so, with vacuuming the gravel until 10-15% water has drained out. filter media is changed once a month


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Keep in mind that your biofilter is brownish goo too, and it has to grow someplace. You don't want your sponge too clean, or its going to not have any of the biofilter left. Those organisms are like an active yogurt culture, they're made up of biological stuff - bacteria basically - and you need them or you'll have ammonia and tank crashes and so on. It does sound like you have more nutrients in that tank (more food?) than you really need, and a cut back on the food would cut back the goo. I wonder if some low light plants might improve things a bit for you, too, but that's me, I always feel like plants will improve any tank.


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

ryin said:


> There arent any live plants. maintenance usually consists of water changes every 2 weeks or so, with vacuuming the gravel until 10-15% water has drained out. filter media is changed once a month


That's interesting. I must admit that I'm surprised you've got zero nitrates in a heavy bioload tank with no live plants. I have a similar setup and a 30% water change every week just barely keeps me in the 20-50 ppm range for nitrates.

Are you using a liquid test kit? Is it in date? Do you have any filter media specifically designed to absorb ammonia (typically zeolite based)?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

chris oe said:


> Keep in mind that your biofilter is brownish goo too, and it has to grow someplace. You don't want your sponge too clean, or its going to not have any of the biofilter left. Those organisms are like an active yogurt culture, they're made up of biological stuff - bacteria basically - and you need them or you'll have ammonia and tank crashes and so on. It does sound like you have more nutrients in that tank (more food?) than you really need, and a cut back on the food would cut back the goo. I wonder if some low light plants might improve things a bit for you, too, but that's me, I always feel like plants will improve any tank.


You know...the thought of a nice brown, fish tasting yogurt is not what I needed to think about this morning, lol.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh JR don't taste it - I know you're hard core, but that's a step too far.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow,Ben,I also admit,thats a bit too hardcore even for me.

Also,I dont think a tank is setup without plants,but thats just me.I have two filters running,one on the 25 and one on the 29,both way over rated.With bettas even,lol.I have to put the spray bars facing the glass or they swirl about.I am curious as to how your fishes get around with the 110,OP.Also,feed less flakes,it makes a tank dirty fast.Thats why I switched to pellets for all my fish.

Dont think I have any extra tips,except maybe more frequent waterchanges,check the test kit to see if its in date,add plants(anubias,java ferns and mosses and crypts will all grow in low light with no ferts,so basically more live filters)and feed less.


----------

